# REAPER - Red And Black - Watercooled - Phanteks P400



## Reefer86 (Dec 9, 2017)

HI Guys,

Building a new PC for Gaming and occasionally embarrassing myself streaming.

I've been building PC's for around 15 years now and i've water cooled many different PC's over the years, but for the last 4 years i have just stuck to a very small CPU loop only. The GPU died on me the a couple of weeks ago, so it seemed like a perfect opportunity while i wait for its replacement to throw out the old case and Take on a challenge of a new build with PETG tubing.

I will be receiving the replacement card from OCUK on Monday, who were awesome as always with the RMA and cannot thank them enough.
The Theme will mainly be red and black throughout with RGB Lighting synced with the motherboard and case lights. 

I Love Red and Black together and when i saw the Phanteks red and black edition i knew that was the case i wanted to work with. 
When playing with the colour Scheme with the motherboard installed i placed a small reaper figure in the case and thought this could be a good theme i could carry throughout the build.

The case will be un-modded so stop reading now if you want to see cutting and butchering of cases 


Parts List







Whats in the box???
Phanteks P400S TGE - Black and Red
I7 7700K
Gigabyte Z270X Ultra Gaming
Gigabyte 1080 G1 Gaming
Corsair 16GB DDR4 3200mhz Vengeance RGB
OCZ 500GB SSD
Samsung 960 m.2 NVME 256GB
2 Samsung storage mechanical drives.

EK Supremacy Evo Red Edition - Nickel and Plexi
EK FC1080 GTX G1 Full Cover Gpu Block
Barrow 14mm OD PETG tubing
Barrow 14mm Triple Lock compressions (these are a work of art for the price)
Barrow Black Speed Control Pump Res Combo 195mm
XSPC EX 240mm Radiator
XSPC EX 120mm Radiator
CFX Liquid.cool Cherry Red Coolant
Corsair SP 120 Black with Red rings x 6
Corsair AF 140 Black With Red rings x 2
Phanteks Rgb Strips

Sponsors :
Liquid.cool (watercooling.co.uk)
Dmodz.co.uk


First i Wanted to Feel out the Colour Scheme;










Then I decided to add a little Red to the front of the case;






While i was at the Vinyl Workshop, they cut some small 'Reaper' decals for the fans too;











I removed the Corsair stickers and logo's and applied my own to carry the reaper skull to inside of the build; Ive added these to the back side also for the fans in push and pull











Im awaiting a delivery on Monday for the graphics card, stay Tuned ...... i will update this evening.


----------



## Reefer86 (Dec 12, 2017)

Coming along a little more.......... 

The Hard part starts tomorrow, i now have my case layout sorted, Tomorrow morning im starting bending the PETG.

I have lot and lots of spare so i should be fine 

Im going to take off the lower bracket for the reservoir as its not doing much to hold the reservoir. Other than looking a little ugly.
















Update and final build tomorrow.....hopefully


----------



## Reefer86 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi All,

Well i dont quite have everything finished but i have a little update from today's work. This was my first time using PETG tubing and well........ it was PITA! Finally got the hang of it after 4 dead tubes and much swearing at myself.

Im finally getting somewhere with the tubing finished and coolant in the tubes not leaking....YEAHHHH. Ive added a few photos of the days antics and then a little mini photo shoot as its starting to come together.

Please do give me any feedback and thoughts. on the build, its much appreciated!

Still to do.

Lighting 
Wire up everything
Cable management on the rear
24 hour leak test


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2017)

Love the build... except you need to change that reaper logo to the Punisher logo.


----------



## Reefer86 (Dec 12, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Love the build... except you need to change that reaper logo to the Punisher logo.



Yeah i probably should! Im sure Overwatch will grow boring on me soon.

Im sure soon enough i will be taking out each of the individual fans to change each logo.....


----------



## Xzibit (Dec 12, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Love the build... except you need to change that reaper logo to the Punisher logo.



After seeing the Netflix series. Ah, no!!!

Change it to the dual guns or the death blossom. Probably look better because of the red.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2017)

Xzibit said:


> After seeing the Netflix series. Ah, no!!!



Yeah the series has its problems, Over all its quite decent though. I think i made a post about a few episodes in the GN thread.


----------



## erocker (Dec 13, 2017)

Awesome man!


----------



## Reefer86 (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Nuckles56 (Dec 17, 2017)

That looks really good, I'm very impressed


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 17, 2017)

Love the tightness of all the tubing, plus the BLOOD RED!!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice work man. Really clean build. I’m a little to lazy and impatient to put in that much work


----------

